# diy spraybars...



## fishlens (Jan 9, 2009)

any threads on this..lookin 2 make one for a magnum 350..thanks


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

:-? 
PVC..CPVC..drill holes..measure..cut..glue..fittings for tubing.
I don`t recall seeing any specific threads on building a spray bar.
The only suggestion I would have is to not glue the actual spray bar, so it can be rotated in it`s fitting for the flow you want.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

KaiserSousay said:


> :-?
> PVC..CPVC..drill holes..measure..cut..glue..fittings for tubing.
> I don`t recall seeing any specific threads on building a spray bar.
> The only suggestion I would have is to not glue the actual spray bar, so it can be rotated in it`s fitting for the flow you want.


 A union fitting could be glued in, and still let the bar be rotated, if you are nervous that the unglued connection might come loose.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Mine are all just PVC pressed together by hand. PVC fits together very tight. If it goes fit loose, just wrap the area it in plummers tape and press together.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> A union fitting could be glued in, and still let the bar be rotated,


True enough, jsut that the fit was so tight, never gave a thought to it coming loose.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but it is completely related and may help both of us...

Is regular pvc primer and cement suitable for aquarium use? And how about teflon plumbers tape?

Also, I had the idea of decreasing from the 3/4" tubing that the c-360 uses to a 1/2" spraybar to increase the power of the flow... is this a good or bad idea?

Thanks


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

oh,

And Krylon fusion paint will be ok for the aquarium right? i'm pretty sure I read that somewhere on here before.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

PVC primer and solvent are safe for potable water so they should be OK with fish and plants too. The teflon tape should be OK as long as little of it is exposed, which is how it would be used in fittings to a sink. Most people who reported using Krylon Fusion underwater in an aquarium seem to be pleased with it. A few had problems with the paint chipping or peeling, so that could be either the type of plastic, or application methods.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

edouthirt said:


> Also, I had the idea of decreasing from the 3/4" tubing that the c-360 uses to a 1/2" spraybar to increase the power of the flow... is this a good or bad idea?


Not necessary unless you plan on making a 4' spray bar. You control the pressure with the number and size of the holes.



> And Krylon fusion paint will be ok for the aquarium right? i'm pretty sure I read that somewhere on here before.


Works great! Just sand the surface to get the glaze off. Give it one coat and be sure to let cure for at least 24 hrs and give a second coat and cure for 24 hrs. This way you wont get any flaking. I've cleaned mine several times with a nylon pad used for dishes (no soap) to get the algae buildup off and has stood up pretty good.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a spraybar I made for my C-360. It works well. Like others have said, I didn't glue the actual "spraybar" (the long horizontal portion with the holes in it :lol: ). I glued all of the 90* elbows and the endcap at the end of the spraybar. I just used a barbed fitting to mate it to my output hose on the C-360. I can rotate it and angle the flow up or down. 
Take Rockdog's advice and let it cure overnight and repeat. I didn't and now 7-8months later it is slowly chipping. No big deal, I still have pvc left over from the orginal job and I'll do it right this time.
Good luck :thumb:

Khris









I know the holes aren't straight but it works


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> edouthirt wrote:
> 
> Also, I had the idea of decreasing from the 3/4" tubing that the c-360 uses to a 1/2" spraybar to increase the power of the flow... is this a good or bad idea?
> 
> Not necessary unless you plan on making a 4' spray bar. You control the pressure with the number and size of the holes.


Ok... would there be any negative effect of decreasing the pipe size down to 1/2"? I would like the actual visual hardware inside the tank to be as small as possible.

Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

That's what my spraybar is, 1/2" pvc. You can see in the picture of the "barb" fitting that I used an adapter. The barb was made for 3/4" if i remember correctly. With my setup I get a ton of flow. I have it aimed straight across the top of the water. It then flows down the front of the glass and across the sand from front to back. Which works out great because it pushes it right towards the intake. Its a really easy project, with maybe 15mins of work. The longest part is letting the cement and paint dry. Good luck! :thumb: 
Khris

P.S. after a few days of evaporation, the spray across the top gets kind of noisy so I just rotate the bar to angle it down a little.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Fantastic Khris!!

Do you ahve a picture of the setup in your tank? I would love to see it.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Not at the moment. I need to clean my tank up a little then I'll take some shots.


----------

